# Level Trailer?



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

put a couple horses, or whatever your normal load is. Then level it using dropped or raised hitches.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Yup, put your full load in and then see if it's level.

The other thing I will suggest is getting a sway bar hitch and set up on your trailer. I haul with an oversized 2 horse angle haul and notice a huge difference with the sway bars. I haul in any weather from blizzards to very strong winds, on highways and have a way easier time with the sway bars.

Good luck!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

What type hitch are you using?

On my draw tite I can change to a hitch with a different drop.

It's unlikely you'll get it perfectly level.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

You probably wont get it level but shoot for as close to as possible when loaded. IMO it's better to be slightly high then low due to how it pushes your tow rig around.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the input everyone, it's great to have somewhere to come where there's several people who have more experience in this particular area of horses. ;D I know there's no such thing as perfection, but I will try to have it be reasonably close when loaded. Who knows, once the horses are in there, it might shift things enough that it's just fine. Otherwise, I'll look into a dropped hitch.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

is it a single axle or a double? If its a double you may need air or to check the axle... If it's single then you should be okay when horses are in it ;-)


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

I've never seen a single axle (horse) trailer and after having a recent blowout on our tandem, I hope to never see one! With the second axle, there was essentially no effect on our rig and we changed the tire with the horse loaded. I'd hate to yank a horse on a busy interstate hwy in the dark of night! 

Turns out our issue was that the tires were bias-ply, industry standard when it comes to trailers. They simply don't hold up to hauling in the heat for any length of time (our trip was 12 hours, one way). We've since replaced all but the spare with radials.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

hemms said:


> I've never seen a single axle (horse) trailer and after having a recent blowout on our tandem, I hope to never see one! With the second axle, there was essentially no effect on our rig and we changed the tire with the horse loaded. I'd hate to yank a horse on a busy interstate hwy in the dark of night!
> 
> Turns out our issue was that the tires were bias-ply, industry standard when it comes to trailers. They simply don't hold up to hauling in the heat for any length of time (our trip was 12 hours, one way). We've since replaced all but the spare with radials.


 
i totally agree about having two axles but, that doesn't mean they didn't make singles and that they aren't in use today... Its really a bd design yet they continue to make them ...


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Seen plenty of older ones, didn't realize someone was still making new single axle trailers.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

bet it isnt a horse trailer. Horse trailers have standards stock trailers dont. Not saying lots of stock trailers arnt great, safe trailers. But I have seen some that have under rated axels, and other cheap short cuts that would make them unsafe for horses. Of course the manufacturers are very careful to avoid the use of the word "horse" in any literature.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

This is a 2006 one horse trailer how recent are these laws and are they from state to state? also is it dependant on the weight to be trailered? or is it all stock trailer not technically 'horse' trailer


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Gah! I can't even wrap my head around those! Not for me - no way, no HOW! They make the image of a unicycle pop into my brain...


----------

